# Close friend cheats - I am close to the cheater, cheatie, and the husband. Help!



## BobMarl3ySavesLifes (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a girlfriend that Im very close to. After 3 months of flirting with a co-worker/friend heR husband found out. I'm friends with all parties and each are coming to mjuror a listening ear. Sometimes it's hard to not give advice. How do inot get involved without lossing the friendships? Can it be done?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I would not let any of the three talk to me about it--that would be the only way to "play fair," if I couldn't keep my mouth shut. If people are old enough to be married, they should know better than putting a friend (a mutual friend) in the middle of something like this. Tell each of 'em to find someone else to talk to on this topic, and not someone either of the other two will go to.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

You and your husband should stay out of it. Let them settle it and don't take sides.

As Bob Marley sang... Everything is going to be alright....(three birds)


----------

